# Joules Clothes Sizing



## Mames (10 August 2007)

Hi guys, I'm new here 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Been getting a bit excited browsing the Joules website and thinking of all the potential over-spending I can indulge in with their sale!

I am between a size 12 and 14, and don't want to choose the wrong size because by the time I've received goods and tried them on, it will probably be too late to return them and get the same item in a different size instead, as the sale looks like it's selling out fast.

Just wondered what your experiences of the fit of Joules clothing (women) is? On the small or generous size? And if you are between sizes, can you get away with choosing the smaller size? 

I know there are sizing measurements on their website, and I am taking this into consideration, but would appreciate some other's takes on this as well....

Many thanks!


----------



## zigzag (10 August 2007)

They measure up small in my experience, so if your a 12 go for 14


----------



## beatrice (10 August 2007)

I wear a size 14 and i have a few of there long sleeved tops. I have  a size 12 and 14. The 14 fits me best but i wear the 12 fine, its just a little tighter than i ideally like!

However i also have a waterproof jacket by them and the size of that is massive.......i have a size 8 in it and it still has plenty of room!!!

I would say there tops etc are quite average sizes though!!!

Oh and welcome!!!


----------



## WelshRareBit (10 August 2007)

I agree - they do come up small - go one size up to be safe!


----------



## welshpony (10 August 2007)

I am usually an 8/10 for clothes but all my Joules tops are 12s - they do come up small.


----------



## Mames (10 August 2007)

Thanks guys 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Off to do some serious spending now....


----------



## RachelB (10 August 2007)

I am an 8-10 and take a 10 in Joules. However, beware if they say 'generous fit'... they mean it! I have one jumper in a size 12 (winter 06-07 when they still had funny sizes, thay've changed sizing a bit now and it's much better and more consistent), and one that said 'generous fit' in a size 8 and it's HUGE! When they say skinny fit they mean get the next size up, and generous means get the next size down!
I have already done my shop, and am now thinking I may have to cancel next week's lesson since I spent so much!


----------



## air78 (10 August 2007)

Comes up small................... and get's smaller over time! All my stuff has gradualy shrunk so I always get at least one size bigger than I would do usually.


----------



## lucym (10 August 2007)

their polo shirts come up small, but jackets and gillets are normal sized, in fact the gillets are really large!!


----------



## christine48 (10 August 2007)

Some tend to shrink in the wash depending on the type of fabric, so if in doubt go for a 14


----------



## teapot (10 August 2007)

Tend to come up on the small side.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (10 August 2007)

small side for me too, either that or i've put on even more weight than I thought!!!


----------



## Starbucks (10 August 2007)

Will someone post me the link pleaaaase????


----------



## star (10 August 2007)

i just received my order today.  i'm normally size 16, but i went for 18 because never had any of their stuff before and would rather too big than too small.  only thing i went for 16 in was the shorts because they said they came up big and they do - i normally have to go 16, sometimes 18 in bottoms but they are slightly on the large size in 16, although still wearable, just v comfy!  tops i got all 18's and they're fine - some of the arms are a little long, but most stuff fits just right.


----------



## hayleygunson (10 August 2007)

Beauforts and Peachys are small, order one size up.  Ascots are huge, order a size down. Gilets generous!  Havent much experience of other styles!


----------



## teapot (10 August 2007)

Beauforts tend to on the small side. Especially the Perfect ones
Ascots are huge
Maywoods are normal

Cowdrays are normal but short in the sleeve
Brighton skirts are normal although can be a little tight
Tamars are ok, but if you're tall you need the next size up
Shorts are huge
Plainjaynes are ok unless you've got massive boobs
Riveria are normal
Trixies are very normal and come up long
Pjs are huge
Bikinis tend to need to go up a size


----------



## star (10 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Beauforts tend to on the small side. Especially the Perfect ones
Ascots are huge
Maywoods are normal

Cowdrays are normal but short in the sleeve
Brighton skirts are normal although can be a little tight
Tamars are ok, but if you're tall you need the next size up
Shorts are huge
Plainjaynes are ok unless you've got massive boobs
Riveria are normal
Trixies are very normal and come up long
Pjs are huge
Bikinis tend to need to go up a size 

[/ QUOTE ]

my god, how much of it do you own??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





well, my pj's are perfect, but i like them roomy.  and my cowdray is really long in the arms - i feel swamped and i've not got short arms!  otherwise everything is ok.  the shorts are definitely humungous though!


----------



## anniedoherty (11 August 2007)

Has anyone else ever complained to Joules about their clothes shrinking in the wash, particularly the thicker fabrics and the sort of aertex tops?  I have even hand-washed mine from the start but they have still shrunk so my daughter ends up wearing all my clothes because I can no longer sqeeze into them.  I have never complained but, if everyone else finds the same problem, maybe we should let them know?  I still buy their clothes but I go for massive sizes in the knowledge that they will shrink two sizes.


----------



## Lady_Bug (11 August 2007)

I'd say they come up a bit small too but that's only because I'm a size 10 who can fit into an 8, so the 10 fits me well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Though I do have a polo shirt in a 12 which fits really well too.

Beware about buying online from them. I went through the process of buying a top and jacket online recently and instead of the last order confirmation page it came up with an error saying to call them. The woman on the phone said my payment hadn't gone through online so she'd take it again. Checking my online banking a few days later, as I was away over the weekend, I found Joules had taken THREE payments and I'd been charged by my bank for going over my limit! Now I've had to send a letter and a copy of my statement for them to refund it! STILL waiting for the refund!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2007)

Don't own that much of it actually


----------



## teapot (11 August 2007)

They do know about it

I tend to stretch mine when they're damp - pull them back into shape and none of them have shrunk too badly at all


----------

